# Lapel Pen ???



## ebojones (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a relatively recently raised M.M. and will be attending Mid Winter Session this Saturday, and would like input on whether it would be appropriate to wear a lapel pen or not. I have one that looks like a M.M. apron with square, Compass, and letter G. All the talk of challenges, and in my opinion harrassment is not something I would welcome at no point and time. I am open to respectful discussion, and elightenment any day of the week without the other . I consider myself a Mason as much as the next gent. Craving more light.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see why it would be an issue normally, but like you said, there's been talk of the challenges being a problem. However, I would *think* that at something like a GL mid-winter session, that kind of behavior would not be tolerated. Someone who has actually been would have a better idea though.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone who would "challenge" a Master Mason over a lapel pin, in his own lodge, needs to review their obligations.
You earned the pin, wear it.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## ebojones (Nov 5, 2014)

I will with pride. Thanks gents.


----------



## BRO. SQUARE (Nov 14, 2014)

You have earned the rights and privlage to wear it!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 1, 2014)

It's your right to adorn your lapel with the square and compass if you choose to do so.  One challenge, I suppose, that many a newly raised MM faces is the urge to continue thinking like an EA/FC regarding the S & C, being unable to display it.  You've earned your wages.  A little lapel light is OK!


----------

